# First Models for DIY Chapter "Death Reapers"



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello im just getting into 40k and am starting with a DIY Space Marine Army The "Emperors Ashes"!

Heres my first 4 models, any hints/ tips/ suggestions would be most appreciated.

Sorry about the picture quality

Cheers


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking very good there dia. Your black highlighting is excellent. have you decided on a chapter symbol yet?


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks m8!

Well im in to minds whether to use the name or not which will then influence my chapter symbol.

I prefer the "Emperors Ashes" as a chapter name as there based on the Salamander gene seed in the fluff im writing!

If i stay with Death Reapers im ging to use the "Scythes of the Emperor" symbol but in red.

If i choose the "Emperors Ashes" ill be using this symbol


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh I like that symbol, goe with that. Its dam nice. Plus the name is cool, very orginal. Freehanding or transfer?


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Transfer for the symbol m8!

Just waiting on clear decal paper and sealant


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

If you keep the death reapers I would recomend for the sergeants using the Dark Angels veterans and give them scythes and white helmets. i think it would look really cool and fluffy, for your force. I wanted to do a chapter like this as well. Good luck, Angels of fire


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello peeps just a quick up-date 

Painted another 6 models completing my first tactical squad

here's some pics










































Im in the process of painting on tactical markings etc and making the chapter symbol transfers.

Next project is another tactical squad within the next week or so.

Cheers


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont want to ruin your fluff but the salamanders declined the offer of having 2nd founding chapters


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Brother Wulox said:


> I dont want to ruin your fluff but the salamanders declined the offer of having 2nd founding chapters


True my friend but my chapters formed in the 26th Founding so the Salamanders had a bit of time to change their mind by then:wink:, lol!


Just finished preping & base coating a 10man tactical squad & 5man assualt squad whivh i hope to have fininshed over the weekend:biggrin:!


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

That chapter symbol is really nice.


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quick update

Another 6marines painted and im halfway through finishing the last 4 of my 2nd tactical squad


































Again sorry about the picture quality.

Once these are finished ive got a 10man assault squad to work through and start converting my chapter master  !


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quick update

Another 3marines done and the 1st of my assault squad (Vet Sgt) painted minus the jump pack at the mo!

Also my 5th Company Captains model & primed waiting to be to painted:biggrin:!


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

looking nice!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good, making excellent progress.


----------



## dannextgen (Aug 14, 2008)

wow you have made some nice process, keep us updated. I would like to see some armour in your force and what it will look like. Also, good luck on the transfers


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

great work mate, were did you get that helmet on the assault marine with lightning claw?

looks really good so far, can't wait to see armour added, even just a rhino.

but anyway you have a good time span for painting, its good because it keeps noobs like me interested lol


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very good looking and nice paint job there. Only problem I have is i the first group of Tact marines the skull white and bone color talberd (skirt thingy), maybe its the picture but it just not seem to flow with the rest of your army.


----------



## MR.snugglekinz (Aug 15, 2008)

really nice! love the detial!


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

> great work mate, were did you get that helmet on the assault marine with lightning claw?


Its a black templar crusader helmet m8



> can't wait to see armour added, even just a rhino


I'll put some more pics up today 1 includes a rhino:grin:



> Only problem I have is i the first group of Tact marines the skull white and bone color talberd (skirt thingy), maybe its the picture but it just not seem to flow with the rest of your army


Fair enough m8 every1's intitled to there opinion's, i think it makes the sgt's stand out a bit perhaps its the photo's??


----------



## Mont'yr (Jan 4, 2008)

looking good. i want to see more :grin: the guy with the dual lightning claws looks good


----------



## leham89 (Aug 8, 2008)

love the armour m8, the detail is really good, cant wait to see some more


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello peeps

Been busy of late so havent been able to paint as much as id like

Here's some im working on right now










































Ive also drilled & magnetised x2 terminator arms and am waiting on some solvaset so that i can apply my home made decals!!

Unfortunately my sgt with the power sword had an accident with some heavy books falling off a cupboard and died in serivce of the emperor, meaning i have to find a sutiable replace for my 3rd tactical squad, lol!!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Great work for your first models, going to have a great looking army when you get it finished.


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quick update - 27/08/08

Been real busy of late so havent had much time to paint/ model etc

Had to change my ideas about the decals as the custom decals i made were to thick and even with solvaset they wouldnt set right on the shoulder pads

heres what ive ended up using


























Which means a slight tweak in the chapter name (3rd time lucky)

Its now "The Blades of the Emperor - 2nd Company"

Ive applied decals to all my painted models i know the area looks glossy but once i apply a coat of dullcoat matt varnish they should look spot on.

Heres some more finished SM


















































Working my way through the last few marines in my 3rd tactical squad before starting my 8man devastator squad with 4 missile launchers!!!


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello Im after a bit of advice peeps!

I cant decide what colour to paint my terminators for my DIY chapter "Blades of the Emperor"

Im know my chapter requires some colour but i cant decide what to go with that goes with the current colour/theme!

Any suggestions would be most appreicated!!

Cheers


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Red Gore/Scab Red with Bone/White chapter symbols? Introduce some colour? Black Trim.


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Red Gore/Scab Red with Bone/White chapter symbols? Introduce some colour? Black Trim.


Cheers m8 sort of like this idea??


----------



## SheepMan (Aug 20, 2008)

That looks sexy


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd make one of the shins black/red checkered  looks damn amazing


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

Can I get the link to do the terminator design creator?:victory:

Cheers


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/tsmp.php

Link to terminator painter

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=142576&st=25&start=25

Link to my reccent mini's


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

daismith906 said:


> http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/tsmp.php
> 
> Link to terminator painter
> 
> ...


Cheers for the links:grin:


----------

